# Fishing in the winter



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

Planning a trip between Dec. 29 - Jan. 2. What kind of fish I can expect to catch and what baits to bring? Is PB pier still best place to try? Never fish there in the winter. Any advice will be appreciated. Good day.:thumbsup:


----------

